# If you have used us



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi All if you have used our Services we would appreciate if you can leave a review for us Here 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

Done


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Topdonkey said:


> Done


thank you


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Done.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

RS3 said:


> Done.


thank you


----------



## jonesie-55 (Dec 9, 2011)

Have done!


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Done.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Already done 😁


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Done


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

jonesie-55 said:


> Have done!





djberney said:


> Done.





IvorB1H said:


> Already done 😁





HairyMonster said:


> Done


thank you guys


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Done


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

blademansw said:


> Done


Thank you


----------



## john.rigby (Jul 24, 2012)

Done - I could not be happier with all the help I have had from the Clean and Shiny team - thanks


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

john.rigby said:


> Done - I could not be happier with all the help I have had from the Clean and Shiny team - thanks


thank you john


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Done.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just placed an order for cquartz, reset and a wheel woolie so will leave a review when just get my delivery👍


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Done.. always get a brilliant service from you. That £100 threshold for free delivery is always luring me into spending a small fortune...


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Done 👍


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> Just placed an order for cquartz, reset and a wheel woolie so will leave a review when just get my delivery👍





atbalfour said:


> Done.. always get a brilliant service from you. That £100 threshold for free delivery is always luring me into spending a small fortune...





F1 CJE UK said:


> Done 👍


thanks guys appreciate the comments


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Review left 👍


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Just placed another order. Will need a good extra to keep me sweet. 


I'm joking, thanks again 🍻


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Few more bits ordered. Very helpful guys and always recommended when speaking to people. Top marks for bill replying to my emails even on his day off. Dedicated 👊. 

Keep up the good work chaps 

Dan.


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Imprezaworks said:


> Few more bits ordered. Very helpful guys and always recommended when speaking to people. Top marks for bill replying to my emails even on his day off. Dedicated 👊.
> 
> Keep up the good work chaps
> 
> Dan.


2nd that, Bill has been really helpful and emailed straight back when he said he would. I've also sent him a message on his day off and said he would be in contact after the weekend, which he did as promised! I've had some great deals from Bill! definitely keep up the good work!


----------

